# Startin off the cookin season



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

Had a little time and found a good brisket that needed smoking, and added some free range organic pork . Started at 5 am the back rack became breakfast at 10:30 the rest came off at 2 for a nice rest in the cooler....Bring on the cool weather !


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

Dang 2 cool 1 pic at a time ?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

How was it?


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

Had no complaints and almost no leftovers with 16 diners. So i guess they liked it


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

What kind of smoker you cooking with?


----------



## raymond rubio (Feb 25, 2011)

looks good dude.


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

K Man said:


> What kind of smoker you cooking with
> Vault type , similar to a pittmaker with some improvements


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

Is that a pit maker that you modified or home built. Has striking resemblance to a pit maker.
Been wanting to build my own pitmaker clone.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

bludaze said:


> K Man said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of smoker you cooking with
> ...


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks, it started out as a pittmaker clone but decided to upgrade a few things, all stainless interior,more steel between the firebox and cooking chamber, larger intake and smoke ducts. Heavier fuel tray. Runs on A couple handfuls of good lump and wood chunks and once heated it will stay at 250-275 for hours without a fire. Always ran stickburners and got tired ao all the fussing and babysitting, these vaults are very user friendly.


----------



## Realtor/Auctioneer (Jun 21, 2016)

bludaze said:


> Thanks, it started out as a pittmaker clone but decided to upgrade a few things, all stainless interior,more steel between the firebox and cooking chamber, larger intake and smoke ducts. Heavier fuel tray. Runs on A couple handfuls of good lump and wood chunks and once heated it will stay at 250-275 for hours without a fire. Always ran stickburners and got tired ao all the fussing and babysitting, these vaults are very user friendly.


Who built it? Im also looking for a pitmaker clone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

Friend who owns a fabrication shop put it together for me, pm me if you would like his contact #


----------

